# The 600D; How much can it take?



## MoonPone (Aug 16, 2014)

Hey folks!
So last year i bought myself a 600D. Like the over-concerned-about-everything person i am, i'm not sure how much this camera can handle. Now, i know that pretty much all Canon/Nikon/Sony DSLRs can take quite the physical tour of damage, but i'm actually talking a little more about software here, let me explain (shorter version below, if this makes you go tl;dr) ; 

Today, i installed ML (Magic Lantern) on my 600D. I got it on my 600D, but figured that i just didn't need it. So i deleted it from the SD card and put it back in my camera. This made my camera freeze until i took out my battery ~10 seconds after it froze (found out later that the proper way is absolutely _*NOT*_ by simply deleting the files. Woopsies) . Also, because of the installation and uninstallation of ML, this lead to a whole lot of turning the camera on and off. I'd say i turned it on ~6-7 times, same with turning off, of course.

So, in short: Can cameras like the 600D take stuff like being turned on and off rapidly, and freezing once or twice on a single day without anything happening to, say, the sensor, or lifetime of the camera?

I don't always turn my camera on and off rapidly, i like to keep it on as i like street photography, so it's not like this kind of thing happens every day. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## tecboy (Aug 16, 2014)

I always turn on and off to switch lenses.  I always turn off when not is use to prevent accidentally pressing buttons and store in my bag.  I alway turn on whenever I use my dslr.  So far, the on/off switch hasn't broken yet.


----------



## MoonPone (Aug 16, 2014)

tecboy said:


> I always turn on and off to switch lenses.  I always turn off when not is use to prevent accidentally pressing buttons and store in my bag.  I alway turn on whenever I use my dslr.  So far, the on/off switch hasn't broken yet.



Well, i'm not actually that concerned about the switch itself, but if the camera and it's hardware can get any errors or such, if you turn it on and off rapidly, or if it freezes.


----------



## tecboy (Aug 16, 2014)

Format your sd card and try to update the firmware.


----------



## MoonPone (Aug 16, 2014)

Lol, it only froze because i uninstalled ML the wrong way, camera doesn't freeze anymore. It's only ever happened twice before, both because of ML.


----------

